# Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig



## treichi (2. Februar 2012)

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen bei wem noch alles Kaspersky seit heute streikt und meldet das seine eigentlich gültige Lizenz ungültig ist. 
Bei mir haben sich jetzt schon drei Bekannte gemeldet, dass sie nach dem heutigen Update, das gleiche Problem wie ich selbst haben.

Das Problem scheint alle 2012er Kaspersky Versionen mit Antivirus Funktion und Mehrbenutzer Lizenzen (also 3 PC und mehr) zu betreffen.


Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Bei mir ist es das gleiche kommt immer die Meldung das die Lizenz nicht mehr Gültig ist


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

evtl sind die keys in die blacklist gesetzt worden.
das passiert eigentlich nur bei der gecrackten version.
warum das bei einer orginal lizenz so ist, weiss ichauch nicht.
ich würd mich ans support wenden.


----------



## treichi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Hast du eine Einzelbenutzter Lizenz?


----------



## eVoX (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Da muss ich mal mein PC starten, ich müsste da eine 2er oder 3er Lizenz haben, mal gucken was der sagt.

btw das Thema gehört eher da rein Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit

Edit: Hab doch nur eine Einzelbenutzer-Lizenz


----------



## treichi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Die Idee von *dj*viper* ist ja nicht schlecht, nur leider komme ich zumidestens nicht mehr auf die Supportseite* http://support.kaspersky.com/ *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45269-dj-viper.html rauf.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Hab das selbe gehabt das Programm beendet und neu gestartet jetzt geht es wieder probiert es mal aus.


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Habe die Version mit 3 Lizenzen. Habe das Uptade wieder deinsalliert und den Rechner neugestartet. Jetzt geht es wieder


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*



treichi schrieb:


> Die Idee von *dj*viper* ist ja nicht schlecht, nur leider komme ich zumidestens nicht mehr auf die Supportseite* Kaspersky Lab Support Portal *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45269-dj-viper.html rauf.


 ist kaspersky gehackt worden oder wie?! ^^


----------



## Anchorage (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Nur Probleme mit Kaspersky ich bin froh das ich auf Norten 360 v4.0 und 5.0 Umgestiegen bin. Ist kann es euch aufjedenfall empfehlen.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Warum ist das unter Usernews?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*



treichi schrieb:


> Die Idee von *dj*viper* ist ja nicht schlecht, nur leider komme ich zumidestens nicht mehr auf die Supportseite* http://support.kaspersky.com/ *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45269-dj-viper.html rauf.


 
Also ich komme auf die Supportseite.


----------



## eVoX (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Jetzt gehts auch bei mir, da haben so einige das Problem gehabt und Seite ist wohl zusammengeklappt.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Thema in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.

*B2T*

Ich bin von dem Problem schon längere Zeit betroffen. Auch eine 3-PC-Lizenz. Es hat schlussendlich dazu geführt, dass ich Kaspersky den Rücken zu gedreht habe (Win 7 32bit). Auf XP läuft's bisher top.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

hab Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 und kein problem , habt ihr den lizens bei kaspersky .de registried unter euer email account wenn nicht dann machen.

wahrscheinlich sind die auf schwarze liste gesetzt worden automatisch . wenn viele nutzer diese gleichen key benutzen ist das so ,oder der server wurde gehackt

kaspersky soll  eine  hotfixrausbringen der diese problem löst


----------



## Mirko1203 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 meldet Lizenz als ungültig*

Also ich habe das Problem mit der Kaspersky IS 2012 Lizenz auch immerzu. Ich bin im regen Kontakt mit dem Kaspersky Support - oder wie auch immer man dies nennen soll. Antworten kommen erst frühestens 4 Tage später und dann nichts zur Problembehebung, da ich alles schon versucht habe, wie es auf der Seite bzw. Anleitung von der Support E-Mail bekommen konnte. Selbst mit einer Neuinstallationen ging das Problem  nach etwa 4 Tagen wieder von vorne los.

Nun wird auch noch die Lizenz, die ich über den Kaspersky Shop gekauft habe, als ungültig markiert.

Ich werde ma noch 2 Wochen warten, und wenn das Problem dann weiterhin besteht, werde auch ich Kaspersky als Software nicht mehr empfehlen und auch auf meinem System löschen und nie wieder draufmachen!!!!

Das sollte sich ma das PCGH - Team ma anschauen und auch mal Langzeittest mit Antivirensoftware machen, damit solche Probleme auch ma in Werungen mit eingeschlossen werden!!!

Vielen Dank


----------

